# Marsh Snake (Hemiaspis signata)



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2012)

A Marsh Snake was found in the playground of the local school, they caught it using tongs and put it in a bag and apparently someone knowing I liked reptiles decided to bring it to me to ask what it was and what to do with it. 
So I told them it was a Marsh Snake and took some photos when I went and let it go in some bush near the school. 

Here's the photos. 



Hemiaspis signata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hemiaspis signata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hemiaspis signata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hemiaspis signata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hemiaspis signata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Shotta (May 12, 2012)

awesome pics love the second last and the last pic!!


----------



## omg_a_gecko (May 12, 2012)

Very nice Stephen! c:

for comparison, one from the AHS scientific field survey, Smiths Lake, feb 2012, think this one was found by Jason Luke






-P


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the comparison pic pete. Anyone else that feels like posting pics of the species go ahead. 

It's interesting in all the photos of the species I see they almost always appear to have a different head shape to what I perceive looking at the snake.


----------



## vicherps (May 14, 2012)

nice photos Stephen


----------



## Fuscus (May 14, 2012)

My encounter - not the best photos I have every taken but that is probably understandable


----------



## vampstorso (May 14, 2012)

The face on that thing is nothing below awesome! Great photos!


----------



## jase75 (May 14, 2012)

That's some severe swelling Fuscus. How long did it last? How big was the snake? I had similar swelling last time I was bitten by a Parasuta dwyeri. Was up to my elbow and lasted about 12 hours.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2012)

Awesome pics Stephen


----------

